# My varied collection



## Steel (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been using make up only for the past three years and I only really got into it the past year so my collection is not really that big but I think the variety of the products makes it up!

Face stuff







Blushes






Eyeliners etc.






Eyeshadows











Lipsticks






Lipglosses


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 13, 2006)

Kinda freeky! i have a lot of the stuff you have like i have the green and blue boujouis(sp) eyeshadows i also have the revlon pallette, that no7 illunimating powder i nerly bought that today. It just seemed spooky lol Great collection.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 16, 2006)

wow! you have a really big collection of m/u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So nice and diverse!!


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, you've got some amazing stuff there!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

pretty nice collection!!


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

This is pretty. I love the variety - and I actually have some of the things you have. Otherwise, you've amassed great products.


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Oooooh a Dancing Darlings Lipgloss set! *drools*


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

